# Ideas on making my rocks better



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I just started cycling my tank in preparation for African Cichlids. I'm not happy with my setup compared to what I've seen out there. How does this look to you guys? Any ideas to improve?


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

Eye of the beholder? I think it looks sleek and clean, but it depends on what look you're shooting for.

I have a million rocks in my aqaurium (not literally), but I like the idea of having the look of an underwater fish metropolis.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

ironspider said:


> I just started cycling my tank in preparation for African Cichlids. I'm not happy with my setup compared to what I've seen out there. How does this look to you guys? Any ideas to improve?


If I could find enough nice flat rocks like that I would fill my Mbuna tank with them.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Thank you, I guess it is in the eye of the beholder. Maybe I'll just leave it and fish will add color.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What kinds of Africans? Fish like mbuna would probably like a LOT more rocks.


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

Maybe paint the back black or get a background


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Trademark said:


> Maybe paint the back black or get a background


I'm not a fan of backgrounds....not sure why.


----------



## danielparry (Aug 28, 2017)

what about adding a nice piece of driftwood/golden vine


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

You want rocks to block off line of sight and make lots of hiding spaces. Right now they don't do that too much.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Cyphro said:


> You want rocks to block off line of sight and make lots of hiding spaces. Right now they don't do that too much.


I added a couple little pieces and two more large fake plants.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I bought 3 little demasoni yesterday from LFS, they get into all the nooks between the rocks. My other fish are coming today...So excited.


----------



## DNK (Jun 8, 2007)

A painted/sticky background will make a massive difference. All personal preference but generally blue or black and is cheap over a moulded rocky one or similar. Could try vinyl sticky one to see what you like then maybe paint the back (looks better IMO.)


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

DNK said:


> A painted/sticky background will make a massive difference. All personal preference but generally blue or black and is cheap over a moulded rocky one or similar. Could try vinyl sticky one to see what you like then maybe paint the back (looks better IMO.)


I have about 3-4 inches between the tank and the wall now. No way I'd be able to put something on the back. I certainly don't think it's possible to move the 55g now.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Poster paper or construction paper is pretty thin. Cut it to fit the front of the tank and then slide it in the back and tape it to the top of the tank and sides in few places with clear tape. You might not be able to tape the bottom of it. Give it a try and see how it looks.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I'll try that.


----------



## chaddersp (Feb 13, 2018)

Here is my set up. I'm completely new to keeping fish and I thought long and hard about Mbuna, but I'm glad I did. I remember someone telling me your tank should be a row of detached houses rather than terraced. The reason is if you have one dominant fish he'll want the whole row of houses. Where as if they are detached he can only have one leaving room for the others.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

chaddersp said:


> Here is my set up. I'm completely new to keeping fish and I thought long and hard about Mbuna, but I'm glad I did. I remember someone telling me your tank should be a row of detached houses rather than terraced. The reason is if you have one dominant fish he'll want the whole row of houses. Where as if they are detached he can only have one leaving room for the others.


very nice, are you currently cycling? No fish yet.


----------



## chaddersp (Feb 13, 2018)

The tank is fully cycled here are a few fish shots


----------

